# audi abt TT-R



## sebtronic (May 22, 2007)

hi

I receve next week my new TT from ABT, I sent my car in germany almost 2 mounths ago !!!!

They had transform my TT3.2 250 hp to TTr with 355 Hp...

Exept the acceleration ( 5.1s 0/60 mph ) I have no idÃ©a of the news perfs that are make by the car. I can't found anywhere in the web somes informations  ....

seb


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

would be nice to get a video or even a soundfile of that car in action as i'd be very interested in how the supercharger sounds. also some acceleration times would be cool, i.e. 80-120 or 0-200


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

5.1 is stunning, what was you wanting 3?

Good luck with the car.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> 5.1 is stunning


but the human brain would have prefered 4.9


----------



## steffan (May 2, 2006)

Hello

Here are the pictures of Sebtronic's Abt TT-R :


















































































355hp / 380 Nm


----------



## NUM_TT (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh Nice!!! 8)


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

oh yes, very very nice 

Full spec on this car would be very interesting, suspension, brakes etc...


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Very nice!!


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

so any first impressions of the mod? what about perfomance, handling and especially sound?


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Thats not the 355 hp engine, it's the 310 hp engine.
To get 355 hp out of it you need the intercooler kit.
Here is how the 355 hp engine look like.










Hans.


----------



## marko (Feb 27, 2006)

Looks fantastic - would like to hear engine 8)


----------



## Marco911 (May 11, 2002)




----------



## Marco911 (May 11, 2002)

Iceman said:


> Thats not the 355 hp engine, it's the 310 hp engine.
> To get 355 hp out of it you need the intercooler kit.
> Here is how the 355 hp engine look like.
> 
> ...


No No, the Sebtronic's Car is a 355 Hp version ....

Your pic is a showcar version, 
Finally on the client's version, ABT decided to put the intercooler to an another place :


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Marco911 said:


> No No, the Sebtronic's Car is a 355 Hp version ....
> 
> Your pic is a showcar version,
> Finally on the client's version, ABT decided to put the intercooler to an another place :


Ok, i must say i like it better this way, you will keep the factory intake manifolt.

Hans.

BTW, black is the best color for the TT IMHO.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

marko said:


> Looks fantastic - would like to hear engine 8)


I don't like the Kompressor whine/Howl.
I prever the whistle of a turbo.
*Here* Is the MTM RS4 with kompressor, terrible sound. :?

Hans.


----------



## steffan (May 2, 2006)

Short preview of ABT Audi TT 3.2 V6 motortuning based programm. The masterpiece in the new Abt TT model range is the Abt TT-R equipped with ... Tout Â» a VR6 3.2 ltr. engine and a performance of 355 HP (262 kW). This outstanding sports car offers real racing adventure for the roads. The Abt TT-R accelerates from standstill to 100 km/h in less than 5 seconds.

This Audi TT is also equipped with a Milltek exhaust, exclusive Bilstein based sport shocks and others...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Nice - how do they get 355bhp to work with the DSG?

I dont like the all black look, just looks so wrong.


----------



## shigs (Sep 16, 2006)

great vid!

love the look of the car, black wheels would look better on a grey car tho


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Love it, brilliant video 8)


----------



## Mack The Knife (Jun 14, 2007)

Great video. Fantastic soundtrack (despite the music).


----------



## NUM_TT (Apr 5, 2004)

Awesome!! Why can't Audi main dealers sell them like that. 8) [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

Apparently they can also take the 2.0T to 300bhp...

story on pistonheads...


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

hm, it didn't sound as bad as i thought. i'm now wondering if that's due to abt or miltek


----------



## TT Hopeful (Oct 7, 2006)

Mmmmm.....

I'm a little dubious here. I spoke to the guys at ABT as well because I'm looking at getting this mod done. Now they told me that the 355HP is only in the later stages of development and isn't available yet. Now I suppose that could mean it just isn't available in the UK yet but....

They told me that the 310HP conversion is getting 0-60 at 5.2 (approx). Now that would mean that the 355HP conversion should be much quicker than that and certainly much quicker than the 5.1 0-60 you quoted you're getting!! Now I think there's definitely some confusion going on here, either you've actually got the 310HP (which is what I suspect and I think Hans touched on as well) or they've dramatically improved the performance of their 310HP conversion since you had your supposed 355HP conversion done! (unlikely)

Now I'm not saying you're lying but I think you may have been misinformed or misinterpreted what you have because that's not what I was told from the guys at ABT!!

However, there is a possibility that the guy I've been speaking to at ABT may be misinformed or has misinterpreted what he has been told which is probably more likely what with the language differences but then Germans do speak very good English!!! :?

Anyhow, I would like to know what is going on though before I decide to go through with any mod so can anyone shed any light on the matter?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

TTwiggy said:


> Apparently they can also take the 2.0T to 300bhp...
> 
> story on pistonheads...


Its a stage 3 conversion, but needs a gearbox change. Doesnt say why(ABT TT-Sport) 0-60 in 5.6 but has to be run on 98ron petrol


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

TT Hopeful said:


> They told me that the 310HP conversion is getting 0-60 at 5.2 (approx).


Brochure says V6 310 is 0-60 in 5.4, V6 355 is 5.1


----------



## TT Hopeful (Oct 7, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> TT Hopeful said:
> 
> 
> > They told me that the 310HP conversion is getting 0-60 at 5.2 (approx).
> ...


Ok sounds like the guy I spoke to may have got it wrong.

But don't you find that a little odd that a 45HP increase only shortens the 0-60 by 0.3 secs? I would have thought that it would have at least broken the 5 second barrier! :?

If that is the case then there is no way I would pay the Â£8K they're asking for such a minimal difference! To me, I could only justify spending money to increase the performance if it's going to make a noticeable change i.e. sub 5 seconds!

Don't suppose anyone knows of anyone who's done the mtm upgrade by any chance?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Not really.

The power needed to push an object through a air increases as the cube of the velocity. A car cruising on a highway at 50 mph may require only 10 horsepower to overcome air drag, but that same car at 100 mph requires 80 hp. With a doubling of speed the drag (force) quadruples. Exerting four times the force over a fixed distance produces four times as much work. At twice the speed the work (resulting in displacement over a fixed distance) is done twice as fast. Since power is the rate of doing work, four times the work done in half the time requires eight times the power.

You need a big increase in power to get below 5secs, else a big reduction in weight. Or maybe even a change in the gear ratios as i doubt you can get to 60 in 2nd gear in a MKII TT. It would be good/interesting to see the DSG time, but ABT says you cant have this conversion on a DSG car.


----------



## TT Hopeful (Oct 7, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Not really.
> 
> The power needed to push an object through a air increases as the cube of the velocity. A car cruising on a highway at 50 mph may require only 10 horsepower to overcome air drag, but that same car at 100 mph requires 80 hp. With a doubling of speed the drag (force) quadruples. Exerting four times the force over a fixed distance produces four times as much work. At twice the speed the work (resulting in displacement over a fixed distance) is done twice as fast. Since power is the rate of doing work, four times the work done in half the time requires eight times the power.
> 
> You need a big increase in power to get below 5secs, else a big reduction in weight. Or maybe even a change in the gear ratios as i doubt you can get to 60 in 2nd gear in a MKII TT. It would be good/interesting to see the DSG time, but ABT says you cant have this conversion on a DSG car.


Oh ok, thanks for the explanation Tosh! :wink:

Can you explain something else to me as well. I'm not sure if this is me being very stupid but surely the DSG can cope with more power seeing as the R8 which does 0-60 in approx 4.5 is also available with the DSG?! I know obviously it isn't just as simple as increasing the power but does this not mean that the DSG can be programmed to cope with the power increase? :?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

The DSG in the R8 is a new one, its not the existing one that is only rated at 250-300bhp. Im sure, given time it will be filtered down in some shape or form.

S-tronic TT
R-tronic R8


----------



## TT Hopeful (Oct 7, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> The DSG in the R8 is a new one, its not the existing one that is only rated at 250-300bhp. Im sure, given time it will be filtered down in some shape or form.


Ah!! That explains a lot! I just assumed it was the same DSG. 

So theoretically does this mean that you could swap the R8 DSG for the TT DSG and improve the performance of the TT to a similar spec?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Pass, just read on the R8 forum the Rtronic will only ever be on the R8, Audi is however making/developing a new 7 speed Stronic for the higher output cars like RS4 etc etc. (Again info from the R8 forum)


----------



## TT Hopeful (Oct 7, 2006)

Tosh, do you by any chance have a copy of the ABT brochure availabe by pdf? I would really appreciate a look at it if you do! :-*


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

for the TT we should see the DQ500 which is specified for up to 500nm soon (where soon means TT-RS-soon, i.e. not before mid 2008).

of course it would be available earlier if we wouldn't have to deal with the crappy transversal platform, the DL501 will be available end of this year for the longitudinal platform.

and the brochure: http://www.abt-sportsline.de/fileadmin/ ... t_engl.pdf

edit: btw, to give you an idea of the priorities for the transversal platform: the first new dsg will be the DQ200, a 7-speed dsg with up to 200nm, i.e. for the golf 1.4.

that's the curse of using a compact car platform for a sporty model. the interesting gadgets get developed when the main stream stuff is done


----------



## TT Hopeful (Oct 7, 2006)

Thanks der horst! :-*

I've actually seen this brochure already from the abt website. I just assumed Tosh maybe had a different brochure because he seemed to know a bit more about it!! Thanks anyway though der horst! Money is in the post! :lol: :-*


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

The one above is the same one i have.

I did think about doing it, but came to the conclusion it would be money wasted (for me). Im not saying the ABT product is bad, its not.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

TT Hopeful said:


> Mmmmm.....
> 
> I'm a little dubious here. I spoke to the guys at ABT as well because I'm looking at getting this mod done. Now they told me that the 355HP is only in the later stages of development and isn't available yet. Now I suppose that could mean it just isn't available in the UK yet but....
> 
> ...


I get the same vague answer's when i contacted them.
The kompressor engine with factory intake manifold have 310 hp.
And they say it was not possible to get 355 hp with that manifold.
You need the kompressor engine with new alloy manifold and the liguid intercooler on top.
I also ask about the existent of a upgraded version with factory intake manifold and lower placed FMIC and having 355 hp, the answer was no.

Hans.


----------



## TT Hopeful (Oct 7, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> I did think about doing it, but came to the conclusion it would be money wasted (for me). Im not saying the ABT product is bad, its not.


I think I know exactly what you mean!! :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

three letters sprang to mind. 9 1 and another 1


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

3.2 with the abt-power pack.... for that price i would take the BMW 335i coupe . For less money you can chip the 335i to 420 hp


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Agree, but its the wrong 'type' of car.

Audi need a high end TT, but the platform is compromised by the direction the engine mounts and the real engines simple dont fit in to the engine bay. 335D is a cracking engine, but its still a 3 series coupe.

Personally with the launch of the A/S5, i cant see it ever happening, the TT will never be what it should/could have been. It will be a mass market rep car for those without kids. RS5 is a sure thing. Nice V8 450bhp.

I'd be looking towards the 'real' car makers.

Shame.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

a TT Quattro with a 300+ hp half RS6 engine would be nice.
btw, i don't like the 3.2 kompressor engines, they are low on torque compare to a turbo version.

Hans.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

i don't think the chassis and other parts from the TT can handle a car with +350 hp.
So that high end version will never come.
If Audi wants a car with Porsche-power and Porsche driving skills, they have to build a new car.

That;s why there will be a R4 between the R8 and the TT.

You all think that the MK2 is that good, that it could handle easely a high powered engine. But i think it wouldn't be succesfull on a track.

ABT and MTM etc , produce car's with that kind of power indeed. But what abouth the standard brakes? They are shit for that kind of power.
What abouth the suspension?
Also nog enough for that kind of power.
So refit new brakes also, new suspension?

Hell yeah, build a new car...for the same price as a Porsche.
Or maybe, Audi will build a MK2 with 350+ hp and super-brakes, and a special suspension which can handle the power.
And all the other parts which must be replaced so they can handle the power....

And how much would that car cost?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Thats the point with modding - its silly, if its not what you want in std form dont bother with it and get something that meets your needs/wants.

ABT sort the brakes and suspension when they do the engine however.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

at which price?

and has the car above also new brakes, suspension, etc?

I would like to hear how much that all would cost.
And than you still got only a TT.

when you want to sell the car, it will be dificult.

No thx, if a TT is to slow i go for a Porsche.

All those people who are waiting for the "high-powered" TT, are fooling themselve and us.
They never will buy one.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Rebel said:


> i don't think the chassis and other parts from the TT can handle a car with +350 hp.


well the TT was designed when winterkorn was still the boss, and he said multiple times that he had big plans for the car. many of the features he was talking about are still not announced (and maybe they never will be), but as well as a crappy golf can handle a 3.2l engine i see no indication why the MK2 should approach a physical limit ~350hp. also the few reviews of turbo mods with 350-455hp i read so far didn't back up your theory.

imo the limiting factor is the mind of the marketing guys and the portfolio porsche has to inhibit so that people like you can continue to bash the TT and praise the Cayman 

edit: or are your comments only related to modded TTs? because then i could even agree that it's neither wise nor financially attractive to try to build an RS model on your own. i wouldn't go as far as recommending a porsche for that matter but an RS4 is definitely in range then.



Rebel said:


> and has the car above also new brakes, suspension, etc?


what's the diff between an A6 and an RS6? everything is upgradable and at the price of RS models it should be.



Rebel said:


> And than you still got only a TT.


which i'd see as an advantage. understatement is worth pretty much to me. if the damn A5 wasn't bigger than an A4 avant i wouldn't care about the TT so much...



Rebel said:


> No thx, if a TT is to slow i go for a Porsche.


so anything ordered yet?


----------



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

Rebel said:


> at which price?
> 
> and has the car above also new brakes, suspension, etc?
> 
> ...


From a previous post Rob the abt mods cost around Â£8000(just for the engine mods IIRC),so you're looking at a Â£40k+ TT before even touching the brakes/suspension.
Ouch.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Rebel said:


> That;s why there will be a R4 between the R8 and the TT.


You mean between TT and R8, right :wink:

Hans.


----------



## Jersey Paul (Aug 1, 2007)

Hi all.
Did anyone see the MTM 3.2 Mk2 TT turbo in Audi Driver last month.
I am sure that was 420ps ( same as RS4 ) and sub 5 to 60.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

I've been thinking about a turbo or compressor mod for a while - a stealth mod that will turn the seeming ordinary into the extra ordinary. But Â£10k+ is OTT unless I plan on keeping the car for a good number of years. Otherwise, spending the money on upgrading to something more powerful as standard is a better way to go - a certain 3 number combo also comes to mind.

Unlike our resident expert, I'm sure the TT can handle a lot more than 250hp. Shame it doesn't have it.

Although, to be honest, where on earth do you need more than we have? There's hardly a straight piece of road without a pothole, junction or speed camera on it - not forgetting all the traffic. And the motorways are a joke. Where the power is really needed is the illegal side of 70mph...


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Jersey Paul,
Slightly off topic, were you cruising down the N78 near Reims in France last week by any chance?

I followed a Dolphin Grey MK11 with Jersey plates for a couple of miles - was it you? - I was the weirdo giving the thumbs up as I passed


----------



## sebtronic (May 22, 2007)

pub

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=96475

:wink:


----------



## Jersey Paul (Aug 1, 2007)

Not me near Riemes the other day. Took the RS2 to La Baule recently.
The TT arrived a week later.  
Allmost thought about delaying the holiday to take it away but it didn't work out. :lol: 
I saw a Dolphin Grey with 20 spokes the other day so must have been that one.
Havn't seen another DG with RS4 19's yet.
:lol:


----------



## sebtronic (May 22, 2007)

hi

this is a new vidÃ©o makes by a friend of mine :wink:


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

that engine sound is really cool, i like it


----------



## tigger88 (Apr 15, 2006)

Your TT is amazing so mean looking  ...
Sebtronic whats suspension have you got thats the drop I want to achieve 30/35mm drop?


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

H and R I think going by his sig block


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

sebtronic said:


> hi
> 
> this is a new vidÃ©o makes by a friend of mine :wink:


Awesome car Seb, one of the finest TT out there.
Any plans for a 370 hp upgrade visit to Abt.

Hans.


----------



## sebtronic (May 22, 2007)

thanks

it's -35 H/R 
first time I wanted to make the upgrade to 370 hp, ABT promese me the modification ( it's only highter interccoler tubes) but I have just been sold my TT  ... it will leave this week

the MK2 is the best car i never had

I'am looking for s5 now and wainting for the future TT-R or RS probably 2009


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

sebtronic said:


> but I have just been sold my TT


may i ask how that went financially? i'm not interested in the number itself but in knowing if you did get paid for the abt mod as well or if that was something that was barely creating any additional resale value.

also i wonder why you sold it? was it the S5 or did you want to get rid of the abt mod before e.g. the TT-RS hits the streets?


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

I think his ex-Abt TT is faster then a S5.

Hans.


----------



## sebtronic (May 22, 2007)

yes I think so 

the TT-r despite the dsg and the quattro it give very good felling of speed and the performances are great ( 0-90mph 5.0 s timed with my TT by ABT.) 
The s5 is an too heavy and confortable not so sprtive than this TT.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

sebtronic said:


> yes I think so
> 
> the TT-r despite the dsg and the quattro it give very good felling of speed and the performances are great ( 0-90mph 5.0 s timed with my TT by ABT.)
> The s5 is an too heavy and confortable not so sprtive than this TT.


That would not be a problem for you.
Put in Recaro's pole position, put on ultra light weight wheels, (20" Dymag wheels.) adjusteble suspension, 400mm brake upgrade, some engine mod's, Exhaust, Cam's, CAI, ECU upgrade and you have a Â± 400hp sporty S5 that moves.

Hans.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

R5T said:


> I think his ex-Abt TT is faster then a S5.


if you compare the base model with the modded one. abt also offers S5 mods 

@sebtronic: so was it financially neutral to mod the TT or was that extra money 'lost' on resale?


----------

